# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zeusi: Zot grek apo iliro-shqiptar?

## SNIPER 79

Zeus Zot Grek apo Yllirian SHqiptar 



Shum Historian, Linguistik Shqipetar dhe te huaj mendojne se Zeus rrjedh nga Shqipja !

Zeus - Zeu - Zeri 
Qe mendohet se ka lidhje me
Zotin e bubullimave , shkreptimave , furtunave , etj
Dhe si shum Zoter te tjere Greket na e vodhen 
si mendoni

----------


## xfiles

Mendoj qe eshte absolutisht e sakte.

----------


## Kreksi

Emri i perendise ilire Zot eshte  nje deshmi qe na lane te paret tane iliret, kaluan fe  te ndryshme mbi keto troje, pushtues te huaj qe lane edhe emra te perendive te tyre por asnjehere populli shqiptar nuke ia kthej shpinen perendise se tij te madhe e te shenjt, te Madhit Zot !
Zoti mbetet me te vertete  themeluesi, kryeplaku ai qe i mbante frymin  zingjirit iliro-shqiptar  nder shekuj deri ne ditet tona, duke e adhuruar ZOtin, duke e rrespektuar  e  kerkuar ndihme ne raste te liga populli yni me ne fund u shperblye nga Zoti i te parve te tyre, Zoti me ne fund vrejti se i tere populli i kesaj toke gjente perkrahje vetem duke u bashkuar rrethe nje perendije me emrin Zot !
Prandaj ne me krenari e me plote bindje jemi te lidhur mishe e shpirte me perendine tone qe na lane iliret, ndoshta te vetemen deshmi se jemi  nje popull i lidhur si gishtat e dores rrethe nje perendije autentike, Zotin, perendine e vetme iliro shqiptare.

Zoti qofte gjithnje me ne dhe e bekofte popullin shqiptar se edhe ay e ka pare se me ne fund populli i tij e ka gjetur rrugen e duhur, rrugen drejte parajses  ku do te jetoje i lire mbi  token e tij.

Ne ato troje ku permendet Zoti i thone tokë shqiptare !

----------


## xfiles

Ke fol bukur Kreksi, me pelqeu shume.

----------


## Darius

> Zeus Zot Grek apo Yllirian SHqiptar 
> 
> 
> 
> Shum Historian, Linguistik Shqipetar dhe te huaj mendojne se Zeus rrjedh nga Shqipja !
> 
> Zeus - Zeu - Zeri


... ke harruar edhe Zojsi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

vlen dhe te permendet qe ne mitologjine gjermanike korespondon me ZIU.......nuk kemi qene dhe aq te larget me gjermaniket.....latinet JUPITER.........vikinget ODIN

----------


## SNIPER 79

> ... ke harruar edhe Zojsi


epo un xhepist jam sjam historian :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kreksi

Zoti nuke ka lidhje fare me histori, Zoti ndiehet kudo ne shpirtin e popullit shqiptar.
Emri Zot eshte krijese e popullit iliro shqiptar, tjeter eshte ajo nese gjermanet kane perendine e tyre qe  e quajne God apo nordiket Ode, apo arabet Allah, ose grekerit Zeus, secili popull ka perendine e tyre qe nga zanafilla e krijimit te gjuheve andaj secili popull e quan perendine e tij ashtu si e ka mesuar mema brez pas prezi deri me sot.

neve shqiptarve iliret na mesuan se perendia e jone eshte Zoti dhe per ne nuk mund te kete tjeter perendi perpos Zotit perpos atij njeriu qe e ndrron nenshtetesine, atehere ai merr edhe tjeter komb e tjeter fe e tjeter emer perendije duke e braktisur njehere e pergjithemon emrin e perendis te parve te tij.
Me siguri keta njerez qe ndrrojne apo preferojne emrat e perendive te huaja e jo ato qe ua lane trashegim te paret e tyre iliret keta njerez quhen laramana ngase lakmia e interesi ua ka verbuar syt qe braktisin Zotin per nje perendi  te huaj me emer tjeter dhe lutet krejtesishte ne nje gjuhe tjeter e i thot veti jam shqiptaro ilir- çudi apo jo ?
Absurdi eshte ky qe nuke spjegohet se si arrijne disa kombe deri tek kjo situat, te harrojne Zotin, perendin e te parve te tyre e te marrin apo te  behen adept te nje perendije tjeter keta njerez jane te pa besuesh dhe ai qe ka tradhtuar njehere ai tradhton gjithmon...

----------


## bnik

> Zeus Zot Grek apo Yllirian SHqiptar 
> 
> 
> 
> Shum Historian, Linguistik Shqipetar dhe te huaj mendojne se Zeus rrjedh nga Shqipja !
> 
> Zeus - Zeu - Zeri 
> Qe mendohet se ka lidhje me
> Zotin e bubullimave , shkreptimave , furtunave , etj
> ...


*Sipas "The Indo-European Consonants in Albanian" nga Stuart E. Mann  i  University of London, fjala shqiptare  "Zot"  rrjedh nga e njejta rrenje si ne termin Indo-European te perdorur per kete koncept:  God (*di):  IE  *di >Alb. z (> s finally), zot 'lord', zojz 'god of lightning'*

----------


## Qerim

Eshte e sigurte qe Zeus venerohej,nderohej shume nga iliret.Por mendoj se midis *Zot* dhe *Zeus* nuk ka lidhje gjuhesore.Fjala *Zë* e shqipes eshte nje fjale e re.Ne ilirisht _zë=llaria_.Ne ilirisht Zot ishte *Theoto* ose *Thot*.Me vone nen ndikimin e latinishtes apo te gjuheve te tjera *Thot=>Zot*.Pra *Zot* eshte nje fjale e re ne shqipe.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Nese e analizojm  emrin * ZEUS-ZEVS* dhe mundohemi qe t'ja gjejm  perkthimin me adekuat me origjinal tek te gjitha gjuhet ballkanike gjithashtu nese bejm edhe nje analiz historike te shfaqjes se ketij emri orgjinaliteti i formimit te ketij emri i takon   Pellazgve-Yllirve, ndersa te gjithe popujt tjer e adoptuan kete emer , kete fakt duhet pranuar mos sot ne nje te ardhme  doemos e verrteta do te shendris .
Nese shkruajm emrin e  diellit ne alfabetin e lemnosit Pellazgo-yllire    emri  i *zewsit*nuk eshte asgje tjeter perpos emri  i diellit .
RZEWZ  R=D   Z=I    W=LL
ZWEZD ne gjuhet sllavoruse emertohet ylli.
Kemi rastin e ngjajshem  si tek emri  i TINI  hyjnis supreme  Etrure qe tek wikinget  ishte hyjnia me emrin e ngjajshem O-dini ,pra  thjesht behet fjale per hyjni te njejt .
Nuk di greqisht  por  kisha pas deshir  qe ndonjeni nga ju qe di greqisht  te shkruaj  emrin e diellit  dhe te shofim se a eshte emer grek emri *zewz*.

----------


## FAJKOI

ilios (dry white) diell

----------


## Qendi

Iliri eshte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se eshte pellazg dhe shpjegohet nga fjala pellazge *'zë-a','zëe-ja'* =shpirt.

----------


## Kreksi

Shume bukur e kni dhene i nderuari Qerim !

Ai qe ljep urdhera leshon Zë,  perendia, faktikisht lartemdheria e tij  ZOTi !

----------


## dias10

> Zeus Zot Grek apo Yllirian SHqiptar 
> 
> 
> 
> Shum Historian, Linguistik Shqipetar dhe te huaj mendojne se Zeus rrjedh nga Shqipja !
> 
> Zeus - Zeu - Zeri 
> Qe mendohet se ka lidhje me
> Zotin e bubullimave , shkreptimave , furtunave , etj
> ...


Nuk ka egzistuar ne lashtesi ndonje komb me emrin Grek.
Edhe Helenet e vjeter jane zgjatim i qyteterimit Ilir.
Zeusi eshte Pellazg.
Pellazget e Dodones jane Egjyptiane me prejardhje te ngjashme me Iliret.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Nuk ka egzistuar ne lashtesi ndonje komb me emrin Grek.
> Edhe Helenet e vjeter jane zgjatim i qyteterimit Ilir.
> Zeusi eshte Pellazg.
> *Pellazget e Dodones jane Egjyptiane me prejardhje te ngjashme me Iliret*.


Iliret me prejardhje egjiptiane  :ngerdheshje:  ?!!! Avash or ti, ca je duke thene?!! :mace e verdhe:

----------


## dias10

> Iliret me prejardhje egjiptiane  ?!!! Avash or ti, ca je duke thene?!!


E kunderta.
Jane Pellazge te vjeter qe e shtrine sundimin deri ne Egjypt dhe Libi. Po keta pellazge themeluan dhe tempullin ne Dodone.
(Lexo Thoti fliste shqip).
Me vone Helenet (nje tjeter fis Iliric) morren Perendite nga keta pellazge:

Herodotus[2.52] Euterpe 

_In early times the Pelasgi, as I know by information which I got at Dodona, offered sacrifices of all kinds, and prayed to the gods, but had no distinct names or appellations for them, since they had never heard of any. They called them gods (Theoi, disposers), because they disposed and arranged all things in such a beautiful order. After a long lapse of time the names of the gods came to Greece from Egypt, and the Pelasgi learnt them, only as yet they knew nothing of Bacchus, of whom they first heard at a much later date. Not long after the arrival of the names they sent to consult the oracle at Dodona about them. This is the most ancient oracle in Greece, and at that time there was no other. To their question, "Whether they should adopt the names that had been imported from the foreigners?" the oracle replied by recommending their use. Thenceforth in their sacrifices the Pelasgi made use of the names of the gods, and from them the names passed afterwards to the Greeks_

Me pak fjale, Pellasget i morren Perendite(emrat) prej egjyptianeve, me vone Greket i morren prej Pellasgeve.
Duhet te kemi parasysh qe nje nga Mbreterit me te vjeter te Pellazgjise ka qene Danai vellai i Egjyptosit dhe djali i Belus mbretit te Egjyptit.
Ai nenshtroi Jonet qe ishin Pellazge te paster Ilirik dhe gjithe Pellazget u quajten Danaj.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Shiko dias se Herodoti ja mballos ndonjehere si gjithe te tjeret.
Pellazget nuk kishin emra per perendite e tyre? Do ishte vetmi popull ne bote qe i le perendite pa emra.

----------


## dias10

> Shiko dias se Herodoti ja mballos ndonjehere si gjithe te tjeret.
> .


Dhe te mendosh qe kopja  me e hershme(HISTORIA) e Herodotusit qe njerezimi disponon eshte e vitit 900 pas krishtit dmth 1300 pas lindjes se Herodotit . Merre me mend besueshmerine e ketyre punimeve, pas """kopjimit""" nga murgjit ne textet qe disponojme sot.

----------

